
Algorithmic Risk Assessment in the Hands of Humans - danso
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3489440
======
neaden
Just started reading, it's very interesting and worth looking into for anyone
who's work involves modelling and decision making.

